# A dream come true



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

In 1980 I was heavily into LGB and the catalogue that year showed three special edition locomotives made by Christian Höhne (now Magnus). I believe each was made in a limited edition of 100.
They remained a dream until now. This is a Kitson Meyer 










Wonderful detail 










































This engine was on the title page 











I also found a picture of an original










Although I am into 1:20.3, I can live with the fact that this is 1:22.5.

The model weighs 24.7 lbs and is 30 inches long. The couplers are non-functional . Any ideas what kind I should use?

Have a great day

happy TOM


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going to pull North or South American rolling stock, go with Kaydees. Look for the newer 900 series, very good detail, as well as excellent performance. 

Larry


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!!
That is a wonderful addition.
Your post made my day

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous locomotive!!! I didn't realize that Garrets had been used on the American continents. Great buy.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

*Kitson-Meyer loco ..*

Hallo MLSers,
here in Austria is a project running making the Type5 in 1:22,5 livesteam
see: www.kitson-meyer.com
scroll to facebook link
greetings from derPeter


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What detail!


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

wow,,, looks ok for 1 20 anyway,,, thats a beast,,,


----------

